# Super Bowl Thread



## Chris (Jan 21, 2007)

Who's going to take it all?


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2007)

My vote's for the Colts - NFC was soft all year, and I said at the beginning of the season that the winner of the SB would be an AFC team.


----------



## Leon (Jan 21, 2007)

there shall be a revival of The Superbowl Shuffle


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 21, 2007)

Colts, simply because they beat New England.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 21, 2007)

Colts, I have some respect for Peyton Manning now


----------



## rummy (Jan 21, 2007)

Da Bears! 

lol


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope the colts smash the bears.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 22, 2007)

They Colts have been playing over their heads all playoffs. They should beat Chicago.


----------



## irg7620 (Jan 22, 2007)

THE COLTS ARE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH Yeah baby!!! you know, i'm becoming a colt fan more and more. i love the titans too. since i am originally from TN. the colts have not been to the superbowl since 1970 and they weren't in Indianapolis then. they were the Baltimore Colts. they left and the Baltimore Ravens came in (some years later). Peyton Manning is a damn good quarterback but the players of the Colts are good too. i just hope the titans can get even better too. that would be sweet. the bears are a damn good team as well. i watched them play and they are really good too. i'm glad to see them get to the superbowl too. it's been a while for them too. i'm proud for any team who has a good season or tries to have a good season. but, it's sad that Prince is going to do the halftime show. not sure how i feel about that. i don't like him. or his music. but, i'll watch him anyway. just because it's the superbowl. good luck to both teams and stay brutal!!!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 22, 2007)

since the Colts beat my Patriots I have to root for them AFC all the way!


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2007)

I doubt they will win but..DA BEARS!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 22, 2007)

The real issue will be which unit sucks less--the Colts' D or the Bears' O. I call that a toss-up.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 23, 2007)

I thinks its about choken' time for Peyton! Defense wins, in this Stuporbowl, that's no contest!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2007)

i dont watch sports. i voted for the bears cause of this:


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> i dont watch sports. i voted for the bears cause of this:



Gawd (your choice which one) tha was funny!


----------



## rummy (Jan 23, 2007)

Daaaaaaa Bears!

Let's just say that the winner shall be a certain team, from a certain Mid-western town, that starts with a "C", ends with an "O", and in the middle is "HICAG."


----------

